# post sex hardness



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

I guess this is mostly a question for the guys but women may have better communication than I have with my husband so please comment if you can. I am wondering if hardness after sex is an indicator of anything....not a good enough orgasm or even something positive like being really turned on, having an orgasm and then it just taking a while to settle. I find it strange that sometimes it flops out immediately (esp at times when I would like it not to) and then other times its hard as a rock for 15 minutes...is he still needing something during that time even if he ejaculated? We have very good communication about everything but sex. It is getting better but he really has a hard  time discussing his own needs and wants so any help from you men or women out there would be appreciated.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you on top?


----------



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

Sometimes I'm on top and other times not. I have read some of your previous posts and respect how you answer them so I am open to anything you have to say and will not get offended. I'm wanting to know if he is still horny if he is still hard after having sex. Thanks for your thoughts. Is it an indicator that he isn't satisfied even if I know he had a good orgasm?


----------



## ladypomegranate (May 15, 2011)

This is just a simple matter of biology. Sometimes men simply don't deflate as quickly as other times. This can be affected by blood flow, hydration and other physical factors. If he came then I imagine his orgasm was fine and that he's "satisfied." 

Ultimately, you just have to discuss it with him. Don't assume he's not done, because if he is and you do further acts the heightened sensitivity could make it less than pleasant for him. If he's not, then I'm sure he's appreciate a helping hand for another round!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well there's the obvious

Fatigue, Alcohol, Smoking. All impair ejaculation and refractory period.

Diet. There's a million blogs out there about erection foods like meat and fish and certain enzymes, vitamins, zinc.

Exercise. Both general health and aerobic fitness and importantly, the male kegels e.g. the PC floor muscle structure. There are exercises any man can to do tighten up the muscular substructure for the penis and urethra. Basically the same kind of clench and release that a woman performs. And while we're on the subject, you should work out the same way. You can always use some toning down there as well. Women really can't appreciate how pleasurable it is to her man to feel her clench down on his penis with her vaginal muscles. Especially if she's vaginally delivered a child or two. You want to be able to hold and steer him like a horse with a bridle. Do that enough and not only will he stay hard, he'll paint your house.

Position. Some positions lend themselves better to erections. Reverse cowgirl is known to help older men maintain erection. 

Toys. Some urologists don't advocate c*ckrings. And there's good reasons for that. Your mileage may vary. Anyway the purpose of one is to keep the shaft hard. If a ring is not your thing, you might try some gentle prostate stimulation with either an aneros or a vibrator. Careful post-ejaculation prostate massage can snap him back into 'shape' pretty quickly.

Meds. Lots of medications can cause ED, ruined orgasm (anorgasmia). If he takes beta blockers, SSRIs, anxiety drugs, hypertension meds or 20 other things, check that. And what MAN creates - MAN can fix. ED drugs, Cialis, Viagra, etc. are an option.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I can stay hard for a few minutes after I finish... enjoy it while you still can!


----------



## grateful dad (May 19, 2011)

I usually stay erect for several minutes after but not always. I am certain other guys are different but personally I'd like to experience two O's per session (still hard or not). I have a shorter refractory period so it doesnt take much to get going again. 

if you have the time make it happen again. I am sure he'll appreciate it. after all is once ever really enough?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

hubby stays erect a few minutes after sex and if we have time he'll try to keep going to keep it erect for another orgasm. I think it's awesome that he can hold an erection after orgasm and have a second orgasm then wait 20 mins and have third one. it's impressive!

never thought it indicated anything was wrong with him,me,or the sex though.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've never read much into it either way. I certainly don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the orgasm.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

I find there might be a difference in time in that I get softer quicker if I felt she didn't get into it much, tried to 'hurry me up' a little, if she didn't have much enthusiasm etc.

If it was one of our better sessions, then a stay hard for a few minutes longer. The whole thing to me is a moot point though seeing as I can't seem to bring myself to a second round within the same sex session, or within an hour or so.

I do love the ego stroking if we are doing 69 and I am REALLY giving her a workout and she works harder and more intense at the same time and gets me off in her mouth, and I am still working her after I am done and I feel sucked dry at the end


----------



## MikeM6 (May 20, 2011)

Is your husband 16? I don't think there was a thing in the world that could get him down when I was 16..


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Viagra or cialis involved?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> hubby stays erect a few minutes after sex and if we have time he'll try to keep going to keep it erect for another orgasm. I think it's awesome that he can hold an erection after orgasm and have a second orgasm then wait 20 mins and have third one. it's impressive!


Found out just a few months ago that dh can do this. Who knew *that *was possible?? And definitely no drugs involved.


----------

